# Leaping Lizards shop updated Photos!



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

Pictures of the Main Shop

















The Nocturnal Room










Amphibian Section











Hope you like the photos and can see the hard work we've put.into the New shop!
See You soon.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

OMG!! I've never seen so many vivs in one store! So they all have inhabitants?

Next stop..YORK!:lol2::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

There are still some vivs to fill in the nocturnal room. Apart from that the rest are pretty much all full.: victory:


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

That's a very clean looking shop you've got - well done - looks great.

Wish you were a little closer....lol


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

leaping-lizards said:


> There are still some vivs to fill in the nocturnal room. Apart from that the rest are pretty much all full.: victory:


........:flrt:

Right that's it I need to find out train times, andyou need to set-up a cafe...failing that put the shop onto a giant lorry(one of those ones they move houses on) and move to Nottingham, then ask for part-time staff.:lol2:


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

Jinja said:


> That's a very clean looking shop you've got - well done - looks great.
> 
> Wish you were a little closer....lol


Thanks very much. Comments like that make the hard work worth while!:2thumb:


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Very nice looking setup, makes the bulk of the essex shops look small and boring:2thumb:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

leaping-lizards said:


> Thanks very much. Comments like that make the hard work worth while!:2thumb:


Visited you a few weeks ago with Lauren, and its great plenty of room to walk around and spotlessly clean. And you also make a mean cuppa  Well done Andy.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

That looks very clean and professional, this is the kind of shop we need representing our hobby. Now open one in London :devil:


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

abandonallhope said:


> That looks very clean and professional, this is the kind of shop we need representing our hobby. Now open one in London :devil:


Please let me get this one completed (and a holiday):2thumb: before we even think of doing another one!
Thanks Julie kettle never gets cold in our place!!


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

I should be in York around Christmas, I'll definately be stopping by


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Its looking really good Andy I really need to get in some time haven't seen you guys in ages. Hope you're all well! : victory:


----------



## spughawk (Jun 14, 2009)

We will be staying at naburn lock in the next few weeks, are you far from the city centre


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

dude your shop is great i fink notts shud be yur next stop for a new shop in mansfield or something do you have a courier service or anything like that or is it just come down n buy????


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Shop look great! :2thumb: Looking forward to a visit as I'm not too far away : victory:


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

We are about 10mins from the city centre by car or bus.

We are able to courier Livestock and may have an internet shop in the future.


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

What's it like for parking? Your shop is one of the next on my list for a road trip!


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

We have a few parking spots during the week But come the weekend there are loads!.:2thumb:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks realy good, nice and clean and tidy, and u seam to have loads in stock, i love the idea of the naucternal (cant spell) room its the first one ive seen in a shop , good work guys:2thumb:


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

we made a trip up there a few weeks back and ur shop is brilliant.i bought bindi some new mopani wood and a few more bits and bobs for her viv.its well worth the trip.please open a shop in sheffield next and get an online shop going asap.


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Was in the shop having a look on saturday......is a great shop to browse around, lots of variety and plenty of room for visitors and everything is clean. We spent ages staring at the pair of panther chameleons....if only I had the cash!:flrt:
All the set ups are really well decorated to, might be back soon to buy some decor to make them just as nice now ive had some inspiration! x


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhh is the nocturnal room open now think a visit over is on the cards!

got your caiman's yet?


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

yeah pop over and have a look. thanks for all your comments.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

It looks stunning!!!:flrt: Well done


----------



## Cali2304 (Jan 30, 2007)

Just got to add to this thread what a brilliant shop this is. Not only do you get high quality animals and display vivs, but a great team with knowledge and great aftercare sales for their customers. Every single member of the leaping lizards team is always more than happy to help and show you any of thier gorgeous animals, evan Andy purposely breaking some bark to show me one of the new additions, an occelated velvet gecko. What a great shop and team they have and they should be very very proud of what they have achieved with all their hard work. I know that without leaping lizards i wouldnt be the herp keeper i am today !!


----------



## MonnieTheMonitor (Oct 7, 2009)

There goes my excuse for not visiting the in-laws..... know where I will be though....shopping:2thumb:


----------

